# Greenway and ICD-10



## coop22 (Feb 7, 2014)

Is anyone working with Greenway and ICD -10 transitions yet? Thoughts reviews?


----------



## jartka (Feb 7, 2014)

*greenway and icd-10*

Our Greenway system is not set up for ICD-10 yet.  No codes have been uploaded yet.  Is yours ready?


----------



## CLCameron (Feb 10, 2014)

*17.0 Release*

Greenway is currently in the middle of Beta testing for a huge release; 17.0. This upgrade will support the new CMS claim form as well as be ICD-10 compliant (they say). It's supposed to have built in crosswalking as well as the ability to build into each Company profile whether they accept 9 vs. 10 and be able to update the codes accordingly. Currently they are slated to wrap the Beta portion and begin releasing sometime at the end of March or beginning of April. 

If you haven't already, I would suggest signing up for their Customer Community. They are supposed to keep it updated with their progress and anticipated release date for the final product.

One hopes that the Beta testing goes well and the release is sooner than later considering all of the testing and interfacing that must be completed with the clearinghouses and vendors to ensure a smooth ICD-10 transition/implementation


----------



## coop22 (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes they have been telling us the same information. We have not uploaded either. Was very curious if their crosswalk was going to be the same as the online ones being offered for free on websites. I have seen that they are saying for your specialty. Is greenway going to give classes to help anyone or will the information be provided and we look up as we go? I am thinking end of March is kind of late. 

Thank you for the feed back.


----------



## areeder (Feb 14, 2014)

*crosswalks*

Where are you finding the free crosswalks on-line? And I know Greenway has offered conferences recently, but I am not certain if there are any more going on. I would imagine there would be something on the "community" site. 
Thanks in advance!


----------

